# Nature Makes You Nicer!



## Chouette (Oct 14, 2009)

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/33243959/ns/health-behavior/

Well, that explains why I'm always so happy when I'm out hiking or camping. 
Pretty cool study, in my opinion. Pointless studies are always fun to read about. :'D


'Kay guys, any opinions? Does nature make you feel better, or are you happier in a city or urban setting?


----------

